# 401K



## dkennedy (Jan 21, 2021)

When is everyone moving their 401K money to a safe option? Selling off their other investments, paying the taxes on the gains?  Then riding the storm out, with the money on the sideline to reinvest after the crash?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 21, 2021)

dkennedy said:


> When is everyone moving their 401K money to a safe option? Selling off their other investments, paying the taxes on the gains?  Then riding the storm out, with the money on the sideline to reinvest after the crash?


When I retire about 10-12 years from now. I'm just going to have to ride it out. 
If you're concerned about taxes, you can convert your 401k to a Roth 401k (in some plans) but you'll have to pay the taxes on that conversion. Anything it gains after that is tax free.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 21, 2021)

At this point I have pulled all my cash from the market and am on the sidelines looking for opportunity.  My 401k's are still a bit on the aggressive side as the market is still waiting for Joe's stimulus package to come out and I don't think we will see any big shift in markets until around his first 100 days so I feel I still have some time to get a little more before shifting them to much more conservative holdings.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jan 21, 2021)

Shift your 401k holdings to funds banking on China to win...China Joe in charge now. 

https://money.usnews.com/funds/mutual-funds/rankings/china-region


----------



## dkennedy (Jan 21, 2021)

shdw633 said:


> At this point I have pulled all my cash from the market and am on the sidelines looking for opportunity.  My 401k's are still a bit on the aggressive side as the market is still waiting for Joe's stimulus package to come out and I don't think we will see any big shift in markets until around his first 100 days so I feel I still have some time to get a little more before shifting them to much more conservative holdings.




This was kind of my thought process. Sell off the mutual funds and pay the taxes and hold that cash for future investing or use it to pay off the house.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 21, 2021)

Just don't leave it in cash - make it grow somehow..
medical REITs maybe, but not mall REITs, not CDs, not bonds.

pay off the house is good too, assuming the neighborhood isn't going downhill.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 21, 2021)

Going to ride it out


----------



## Milkman (Jan 21, 2021)

I’m not contributing anymore. Taking monthly distributions from both. I moved 5 years worth of distributions amount into stable/cash.


----------



## tr21 (Jan 21, 2021)

buy gas and oil stocks. with the dem's in control it will go up. i just bought $50k of cvx (chevron)


----------



## tr21 (Jan 21, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I’m not contributing anymore. Taking monthly distributions from both. I moved 5 years worth of distributions amount into stable/cash.


probably not a bad idea there


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jan 21, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I’m not contributing anymore. Taking monthly distributions from both. I moved 5 years worth of distributions amount into stable/cash.


That is certainly one advantage that age gives you. When you're still 10-12 years from retirement trying to maximize growth like me, it's hard to bring yourself to move it from stocks to money market/bonds/etc.


----------



## tr21 (Jan 21, 2021)

been selling out of the money options on my winners for some income. worst case i get called out with a bigger profit


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 21, 2021)

tr21 said:


> been selling out of the money options on my winners for some income. worst case i get called out with a bigger profit


That's a clever way to do it. 
Back in the day, I was friends with a stock broker that specialized in income from covered calls. Course he made commission on both sides, that made him happy.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 21, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> That is certainly one advantage that age gives you. When you're still 10-12 years from retirement trying to maximize growth like me, it's hard to bring yourself to move it from stocks to money market/bonds/etc.


Or when you're making more money than you thought possible a few years ago.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 21, 2021)

There is really no reason to move your 401k money from stocks, unless you are close to retirement.  Even if the market turns down, you will be buying low and reap the benefits once it goes back up.  It is cyclical as we know, heck we've seen a huge down/up cycle in 2020 alone.  Even at my age, late 50s, you have got to continue to invest a certain % is stocks or something that will grow your 401k so it will meet your retirement needs.  Make sure your portfolio is diverse and has a nice mixture of stable and growth per your age bracket and let it ride.  As you move closer to your retirment age, then most of your contributing and portfolio should lean to the stable side, but still got to have some growth there.  Unless your portfolio is large enough already to meet all your retirement financial needs, then stabilize it all.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 21, 2021)

I would suggest considering target date funds. Example target date 2030 for someone planning to retire in 10 years. 

The managers of these funds adjust the funds as needed to proper amounts of stock/bond/cash for an investor in that age group.


----------



## jicard3 (Jan 21, 2021)

I've got a ways to go before retirement. My portfolio is diverse and I plan to keep pouring it in there. Right now I don't see downturns as a bad thing, I see them as opportunities to acquire more shares on the cheap and establish a new "bottom". It'll make the upturn that much better for me.


----------



## tr21 (Jan 21, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I would suggest considering target date funds. Example target date 2030 for someone planning to retire in 10 years.
> 
> The managers of these funds adjust the funds as needed to proper amounts of stock/bond/cash for an investor in that age group.


yep, thats what i tell people who dont understand the market


----------



## tr21 (Jan 21, 2021)

AceOfTheBase said:


> That's a clever way to do it.
> Back in the day, I was friends with a stock broker that specialized in income from covered calls. Course he made commission on both sides, that made him happy.


i am retired but a gambler.  you can leave you money in your 401k after you retire to avoid taxes on it. now days commissions even on options is almost nothing, i'm with fidelity and its like $10-20 a contract. i own good stocks now like nvda ($540 a share) 300 shares and sold feb 19 $565 calls on it today for 14.50 which made me $4150. my cost on the shares is $523. so even if i get called out on them i do good. if you know options and own good stocks its a smart play right now !!! and the total commission on it was $2


----------



## Milkman (Jan 21, 2021)

tr21 said:


> yep, thats what i tell people who dont understand the market



Agreed. I neither understand the market or have any desire to learn. 
I retired last year and will probably leave my funds in Target 2020 accounts as long as they exist.


----------



## tr21 (Jan 21, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Agreed. I neither understand the market or have any desire to learn.
> I retired last year and will probably leave my funds in Target 2020 accounts as long as they exist.


if the market has a good pull back and your semi aggressive it will be time to bump it up to the 2030 to get a little more aggressive. if you want a little more "safety" move 1/2 over and if the pullback continues you can put the other 1/2 in. the 2030 will be a little more aggressive and your risk difference will be only a little bit higher if you follow what i'm saying. i'm no expert but i trade between $10-12 mil. of stocks/options a year and average over 100 trades a month


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 21, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I would suggest considering target date funds. Example target date 2030 for someone planning to retire in 10 years.
> 
> The managers of these funds adjust the funds as needed to proper amounts of stock/bond/cash for an investor in that age group.



The management fees are usually higher on these funds than other mutual funds. 
I manage my own and am heavily in stocks, large caps and mid caps. 
I made 39% after my contributions and 31% without. 
The best managed "target date" fund in our 457 was 22%.
I don't understand everything in the market (calls, puts, options etc) but I do ok. 
I would rather blame myself and be mad at me for losing money than pay a manager and still lose money. (and yes I know I pay a manager/fees in the mutual funds in my 457)


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 21, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I would suggest considering target date funds. Example target date 2030 for someone planning to retire in 10 years.
> 
> The managers of these funds adjust the funds as needed to proper amounts of stock/bond/cash for an investor in that age group.





tr21 said:


> yep, thats what i tell people who dont understand the market




I've heard it said that if you have to ask if target date funds are right for you, they are.


----------



## tr21 (Jan 21, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> The management fees are usually higher on these funds than other mutual funds.
> I manage my own and am heavily in stocks, large caps and mid caps.
> I made 39% after my contributions and 31% without.
> The best managed "target date" fund in our 457 was 22%.
> ...


yea but some people dont/wont to learn or put the time in to trade. i sit all day almost every day 7am-8pm with a laptop and have business channel on tv. but its like a hobby for me. last year i made just under 50% and always had 20% or more in cash, luckily our 401 allows us to have a brokerage link where we can trade anything in it. if your a seasoned trade do yourself a favor and study options


----------



## tr21 (Jan 21, 2021)

bassboy1 said:


> I've heard it said that if you have to ask if target date funds are right for you, they are.


thats true. if your young do yourself a favor, watch cnbc or bloomberg tv. join something like THE MOTLEY FOOL STOCK ADVISOR or one of the other's, it's worth the money, their pretty good . take the time and learn it will pay off later. if your scared you can open a paper trading account with waterhouse and do simulated trading until you figure it out. i enjoy helping young people get started investing in hopes when they get old and can retire at 55 as i did they look back and think of a old fool that got them started !


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 21, 2021)

The #1 thing with 401k investing IMO is time, start as early as you can contributing what you can, increase it as you get promotions, raises, etc...., only if it is 1% a year, be aggresive until you reach 50 or so and then start toning it down.  Time is the biggest factor and increasing your contribution amount over time.  It is amazing what 5 to 15% of your paycheck in a 401k will build over 30 to 40 years of contributions.  And I am a novice, no day trader, some years I have gone without ever even logging into my 401k account to see the balance.  You guys that spend time on it everyday is something I havent had time to do or learn.  Maybe once I actually retire


----------



## tr21 (Jan 21, 2021)

Buford_Dawg said:


> The #1 thing with 401k investing IMO is time, start as early as you can contributing what you can, increase it as you get promotions, raises, etc...., only if it is 1% a year, be aggresive until you reach 50 or so and then start toning it down.  Time is the biggest factor and increasing your contribution amount over time.  It is amazing what 5 to 15% of your paycheck in a 401k will build over 30 to 40 years of contributions.  And I am a novice, no day trader, some years I have gone without ever even logging into my 401k account to see the balance.  You guys that spend time on it everyday is something I havent had time to do or learn.  Maybe once I actually retire


this is what i tell younger people just starting out, put as much as you can afford in. every time you get a raise put 1/2 of it in your 401 before it shows up on your paycheck. and if your company has a match and you dont at least put in the max they match your stupid ! it's free money your just leaving on the table.....


----------



## Milkman (Jan 21, 2021)

tr21 said:


> yea but some people dont/wont to learn or put the time in to trade. i sit all day almost every day 7am-8pm with a laptop and have business channel on tv. but its like a hobby for me.



Wow !!! You are serious about stocks and such.......13 hours a day !!!
My retirement is MUCH more laid back.  I don’t ever watch the business channels. You have a very profitable hobby.


----------



## tr21 (Jan 21, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Wow !!! You are serious about stocks and such.......13 hours a day !!!
> My retirement is MUCH more laid back.  I don’t ever watch the business channels. You have a very profitable hobby.


yes it's a job for sure. even now i'm watching the futures trying to figure out where it's trying to go. if i wake up in the middle of the night i look at them. just a little advise, if you get cnbc watch Jim Cramer's MAD MONEY at 6pm, it will be worth your time. he really gets into it !!!!!


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 22, 2021)

tr21 said:


> yes it's a job for sure. even now i'm watching the futures trying to figure out where it's trying to go. if i wake up in the middle of the night i look at them. just a little advise, if you get cnbc watch Jim Cramer's MAD MONEY at 6pm, it will be worth your time. he really gets into it !!!!!


He is almost psychic on some of his picks. I like that he has CEOs on there and takes questions. I only watch periodically but.
I did the day trading thing about 15+ years ago when just playing with little money. Did pretty good but the trading fees ate my profits. Now with no trading fees it might be worth trying again.


----------



## Elkbane (Jan 22, 2021)

dkennedy said:


> When is everyone moving their 401K money to a safe option? Selling off their other investments, paying the taxes on the gains?  Then riding the storm out, with the money on the sideline to reinvest after the crash?



Please don't think you have to sell the investments WITHIN your 401k and take a distribution - which would be a taxable event. You can just sell the investments and they will stay in the 401k and be converted to cash, but still maintain the tax protection that the 401k provides. If you need more investment flexibility than your 401k offers, you can do a trustee to trustee transfer of the 401k assets to a self-directed "Rollover IRA" with almost any of the larger brokerage houses, like Charles Schwab. You can keep the 401k open, contribute or not - that is you option - this doesn't mean you are closing the 401k - you are just shifting the assets to another form of tax protected account that you alone control. 

To be clear DO NOT have your 401k make a distribution to you in this process; if you do its a taxable event, and you may be limited on how much of that money you can put into a contributory IRA based on your age and income. It must be a trustee-to-trustee transfer in order to avoid taxation.

I've rolled 401k's from 3 different previous employers into a single rollover IRA. The brokerage house you choose knows the rules and how to do it.

Elkbane


----------



## tr21 (Jan 22, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> He is almost psychic on some of his picks. I like that he has CEOs on there and takes questions. I only watch periodically but.
> I did the day trading thing about 15+ years ago when just playing with little money. Did pretty good but the trading fees ate my profits. Now with no trading fees it might be worth trying again.


i was the same day trading in the early 90's. then when my companies 401 program allowed us to put up to 90% (i think it is) in the brokerage link with no short term gains i said "game on". we can trade almost any stock in the world and options also. and since retirement i just leave it in there and continue to trade in it, why change it  ?


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 22, 2021)

There will be penalties too if you are not of age. Not sure what that age is, I keep hearing 63 to 65.


----------



## Elkbane (Jan 22, 2021)

Re' penalties. You are correct. Penalties for distributions out of IRA/401k age if <59.5

Elkbane


----------



## PCNative (Jan 22, 2021)

In regards to penalties: There is what they call the 55 rule. This allows a person to take distributions from 401K without the 10% penalty only if you are 55 or older and are retired. Trust me on this, I did it.


----------



## tr21 (Jan 22, 2021)

you can still work at another company from what we were told under the 55 rule..


----------



## PCNative (Jan 22, 2021)

tr21 said:


> you can still work at another company from what we were told under the 55 rule..


True, also when I stated 55 or over, you have to be 55 or over when you retire. If you retire at  age 50 and at 55 you try to withdraw you are subject to the penalty.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jan 22, 2021)

I was under the impressions there were exceptions if you were unemployed after your 55th birthday that you could make withdraws without penalty under the 55 rule. 

Could someone explain this to us?


----------



## tr21 (Jan 22, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> I was under the impressions there were exceptions if you were unemployed after your 55th birthday that you could make withdraws without penalty under the 55 rule.
> 
> Could someone explain this to us?


we were told if you retire after your 55 from the company you can take withdrawls without penelty and work another job.....now i dont know if that includes being unemployed, they might look at that different than retired i dont know ....call whoever has your 401 and they should be able to tell you for sure


----------



## PCNative (Jan 22, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> I was under the impressions there were exceptions if you were unemployed after your 55th birthday that you could make withdraws without penalty under the 55 rule.
> 
> Could someone explain this to us?


If you become unemployed after you reach the age of 55, you can take distributions without paying the penalty. It doesn't matter if you quit or retire. Some companies have stipulations such as having to withdraw the entire amount. I'm no expert in this but researched a lot about it before I retired.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jan 22, 2021)

BUT, to take withdraws while working you must be 59-1/2? 

Im years away so its no big deal to me right now anyhow but its something to strategize for....lol


----------



## PCNative (Jan 22, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> BUT, to take withdraws while working you must be 59-1/2?
> 
> Im years away so its no big deal to me right now anyhow but its something to strategize for....lol


Correct, unless you want to pay the penalty


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jan 22, 2021)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## dkennedy (Jan 23, 2021)

Elkbane said:


> Please don't think you have to sell the investments WITHIN your 401k and take a distribution - which would be a taxable event. You can just sell the investments and they will stay in the 401k and be converted to cash, but still maintain the tax protection that the 401k provides. If you need more investment flexibility than your 401k offers, you can do a trustee to trustee transfer of the 401k assets to a self-directed "Rollover IRA" with almost any of the larger brokerage houses, like Charles Schwab. You can keep the 401k open, contribute or not - that is you option - this doesn't mean you are closing the 401k - you are just shifting the assets to another form of tax protected account that you alone control.
> 
> To be clear DO NOT have your 401k make a distribution to you in this process; if you do its a taxable event, and you may be limited on how much of that money you can put into a contributory IRA based on your age and income. It must be a trustee-to-trustee transfer in order to avoid taxation.
> 
> ...


I would not do that, I would just move the 401k in to a guaranteed fund which is paying 2.5% but sell off the mutual funds I have. Pay the tax on those gains and sit on the sidelines with that money


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 23, 2021)

My team at work is currently staring down the barrel of being laid off, we all will know where we stand next week. I’m researching the best option but still don’t know what the heck to do with my 401k. Maybe I’ll pull it out to play the lottery and hope for the best.


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 23, 2021)

HermanMerman said:


> My team at work is currently staring down the barrel of being laid off, we all will know where we stand next week. I’m researching the best option but still don’t know what the heck to do with my 401k. Maybe I’ll pull it out to play the lottery and hope for the best.



You should be able to leave it there, just not make any contributions and let the market work.
Or move it to a traditional IRA or Roth with taxes due.


----------



## hipster dufus (Jan 24, 2021)

Im a scaredy cat, my tsp is in the G fund, no risk, little return. Im spending it now.got about 15 yrs left at this rate.that puts me in late 70s. Kids r getting the house and half a ham sandwich when i go


----------



## Milkman (Jan 24, 2021)

HermanMerman said:


> My team at work is currently staring down the barrel of being laid off, we all will know where we stand next week. I’m researching the best option but still don’t know what the heck to do with my 401k. Maybe I’ll pull it out to play the lottery and hope for the best.



I suggest a Vanguard IRA.


----------



## Dialer (Jan 27, 2021)

Just turned 59 1/2 Tuesday.....Rolled it all over


----------



## simpleman30 (Jan 29, 2021)

My 401K's rate of return was 55.51% according to my year end statement.  And I didn't contribute anything due to a baby on the way and saving for a new vehicle for the wife.  I invest in the 4 types of mutual funds Dave Ramsey recommends and it's worked out well for me.  If all I do is contribute 15% of my income for the next 30 years and the market averages 10%+ as it has since 1926, I'll be fine.  I'm 25-30 years from retirement and intend to ride the rollercoaster.


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 30, 2021)

Simpleman, You are definitely on your way. Most folks don't start early enough. They think they need the money for the family or car or beer or whatever. Time is the key.


----------



## simpleman30 (Jan 30, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> Simpleman, You are definitely on your way. Most folks don't start early enough. They think they need the money for the family or car or beer or whatever. Time is the key.


The tortoise wins the race every time I read the book.  I fund my retirement, throw a little money at my 3 boys' college funds, and save for vehicle repair and replacement, but I still keep a little pocket money for them blue cans...  lol.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 14, 2021)

I just ran my numbers on all my accounts.
I finally broke 600K. Been flirting with it for about 2 months.
I went back through my records. 
2-15-2020 410K Then Corona
3-26-2020 295K
7-4-2020  400K
12-5-2020 510K
6-12-2021 602K
SO 200K in less than a year. AMAZING to me. Even if you go back to 2-2020 that's only 16 months. 
I NEVER thought I would have that kind of money in savings. I remember just a few years ago thinking if I had 500K at retirement I would be happy. Then I thought 700 may be in reach. No I'm thinking 1 million might be reachable. 
But it all depends on the markets. They are stupid right now and showing no signs of slowing down. But we all know how quick it can go away. 
And this is on a FF salary of 55K+- and 16 years of saving. Starting pay was 33K
We haven't had consistent raises in a while but they are saying a good one "should" be coming. As well as as an adjustment for the "compression" issue. 
I had about 17 K in a 401K when I started there. 

I am no financial advisor but I will say, Start as early as you can, save as much as you can. Make sure you get the full company match.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 14, 2021)

Its amazing how much money a person can make with time and dedication. 

I sacrificed a lot over the years and I am glad I started saving at a very young age. The power of compounding interest is starting to shine and I still have 20 years to go.   
Hopefully I live to see retirement.


----------



## tr21 (Jun 14, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> Its amazing how much money a person can make with time and dedication.
> 
> I sacrificed a lot over the years and I am glad I started saving at a very young age. The power of compounding interest is starting to shine and I still have 20 years to go.
> Hopefully I live to see retirement.


yep, i tell young people these days to put everything they can into a 401 or roth and they'll be happy when they get older. i was lucky and put 20% in almost my whole working life. it allowed me to be able to retire at 55 with no worries about money. i'm still a active day trader, but unless you stay on top of the markets its best to just put it into a fund and forget about it.....


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 14, 2021)

What agitates me is that I cannot roll a trad 401K into my Roth right now and have the taxes taken out of it in the process....

I have to come out of pocket for the taxes.....

I would have already rolled 2 of my 401K's into the Roth account if they would allow this. With the govt hurting so badly for money I cannot believe they have not made this possible for people right now.

I'm not about to get bounced into a higher tax bracket over it. I will just let it sit there and then deal with it when I turn 59.5. Draw down on those two for 10 years while my Roth is building tax free.

By then I am sure we will be so overspent that its not even funny and the greedy govt will come after that ROTH accounts too......


----------



## trents99 (Jun 14, 2021)

mallardsx2 said:


> What agitates me is that I cannot roll a trad 401K into my Roth right now and have the taxes taken out of it in the process....
> 
> I have to come out of pocket for the taxes.....
> 
> ...



Not sure who you are with but I'll give you my experience with Fidelity.

Left company with a 401k and eventually converted to a traditional IRA. So no penalty there since it stayed with the same account and I never recieved money from Fidelity. A few years later opened a Roth with Fidelity and self funded since my job had a lousy 401k. Fast forward several years to this year and decided if I was ever going to merge the traditional IRA with the Roth I needed to do it this year so I could absorb the tax hit. Call Fidelity (who IMHO has always been top notch when I called) and the lady told me I could either pay the tax hit right then OR I would get my forms via the IRS at years end so I opted to wait and got my tax forms like I was told.

I don't know all your details but I wonder if you converted it to a traditional and then rolled it to an IRA if you could put it off until years end like I did.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Either way, you are "coming off the hip" to pay the taxes for the transfer.

Kicking the can down the road and marking it off against a tax return  is in fact an option for some people. However I am looking to move a considerable amount of money so it doesn't really help me as it will bump me into a higher tax bracket. 

The IRS plays the game as calling it "earned income" when you move from a trad to a Roth which in my opinion is a bit of a stretch because its not like you are keeping the money out of a plan. People should be allowed to just pay the taxes on the transfer (at your current tax rate) out of your balance and then place the taxed money into your Roth account. 

With the GOVT spending going into a reckless spiral with spending and I suspect they will make some form of a vehicle in the next few years for this to happen so the govt can have access to those taxes now. Hopefully allowing people to get their traditional 401K's into Roth 401K and IRA's now.  

Smart decision to absorb the tax hit now while your earned income is low BTW.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 15, 2021)

Could you move the money a little at a time and pay the taxes. 
So as to not kick you into a much higher tax rate or to make it a little more palatable?
Paying a 1000 in taxes is way easier to swallow than 5000. 
Just a thought. 
I was in a traditional 457 for years, then found out they had a ROTH option and went to that. That was about 4 years ago. I have told others but no one seems to understand or care. 
My old 401k is about 70k. I don't know what the taxes would be but on a 55k salary, moving 10K a year into my ROTH IRA shouldn't kill me in taxes. But moving all at once should bump the tax bill a bunch. 
I will probably just leave all alone and draw from the 401K and traditional portion of 457 first. I have been told I can take from my 457 at 55 as long as I retire without an "early withdrawal penalty" based on our plan.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Yes you can. But the issue is that if you have a lot of money to move then you arnt building money on interest tax free fast enough to make it worth while. If your moving 10K a year it would take 10 years to move 100K and by that point you may have been better off leaving it where it was at and having it grow tax deferred.

Moving massive lump sum across to a Roth with 25-30 years left for it to grow tax free is my idea of a good time. I just dont like the sting of getting bumped into a higher tax bracket for doing so as well as having to come out of pocket for the taxes.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 15, 2021)

I thought about that.
Bite the bullet once and suck it up (if you can afford to).
Like you said you should be able to make the tax back plus if you have enough time. 
I don't think I do.  Could be wrong (especially if the market holds for any length of time.

For those that know. I have a Roth with TD. My 401K is with Fidelity. Can I open a Fidelity Roth to make the conversion easier and have 2 or would I have to move everything to just 1 account? 
I know there is still the yearly limit no matter.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 15, 2021)

Good retirement talk going on here.  Started young myself with 401k contributions, company matches up to 6%, over the course of 34 years with non stop consistent contributions and increasing contributions when raises come about, things add up nicely.  Have advised both my sons how important it is to get started early as over the long term, $$$$ accumulates more than you think.  I never got into the Roth side of it, just Fidelity 401k that my company uses, plus fact I wanted to take advantage of the tax savings thru my career.  Will pay normal tax based on income as I draw it out in my retirement years, which is very near.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 20, 2021)

Easy come easy go. 
Feds say rate hikes coming, everyone freaks and markets drop. (that's what they say anyway)
Not too bad a loss considering. $7,700
Back under 600.
I predict a big week this week.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jun 22, 2021)

Mine grows every month why move it .


----------

